# Snow goose hunting



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Spring snow goose hunting is alot of fun post your hunts and how many you shot. And pic's would be cool! 8)


----------



## Snowline (Apr 6, 2012)

Eighteen Greaters.. I planned on hunting that field all weekend, but the weather turned rotton and I had to pull out early. We got dumped on that night with nearly a foot of snow.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Good work! Way to get after em.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

fieldgeneral said:


> Good work! Way to get after em.


X2 :thumb:


----------

